# Scotland, North Coast 500



## Earl (Jul 26, 2015)

Good evening all.

Just wondering if anyone has done the North Coast 500?

Any advice on places, wild camps and campsites to go/avoid?

Not been to Scotland since I was 14 (a long time ago!)

Going to be doing it next month, got nearly 3 weeks to do it in, so will be in no rush.

Thanks


----------



## Discokegs (Jul 26, 2015)

I did it in the car and tent last year in 4 days 

Sango sands in Durness is a great little site right on the beach.

Red squirrel in glencoe is also a good site and have a load of places for campfires.

There are lots of secluded parking spots next to the road side and along lochs to pull up for the night


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry , never heard of it and I live here.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, we`ve done it a few times and both  ways.

We prefer the anti-clockwise route as the views are better particularly coming down the west coast IMHO   







New Rover said:


> Sorry , never heard of it and I live here.



North Coast 500 - Home


----------



## The laird (Jul 27, 2015)

Cracking route ,plenty places to overnight wild,get your stornoway black pudding(abso brilliant)there's lots about ww2 up Invergorden etc .


----------



## CAL (Jul 27, 2015)

Did this trip in November 2014 (clockwise). 
Too many places to mention, only place that is disappointing is John o' Groats as it's too touristy for me. It blows your socks off. If you've got the POI's on a sat nav you're spoilt for overnight places with great views. When I went it was deserted which suited me.
As most of the roads on the NW part are single track roads it just pays to drive slow and see the scenery. Will be doing it again soon.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 27, 2015)

We have done this many  many times starting in the 1960,s when the road was mainly side.gel track a beautiful route with many places to stay and see we always preferred the anti clockwise route
Enjoy your trip

Alf


----------



## Earl (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info 

Will probably do Groats of John, got to do it once.

Just have to decide which way round to go. Thinking clockwise because our van is a lefty.


----------



## Mikechappers (Jul 27, 2015)

Earl said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Will probably do Groats of John, got to do it once.
> 
> Just have to decide which way round to go. Thinking clockwise because our van is a lefty.




If you go to John o Groats, make sure you pop over to Duncansby Head, lovely stop if its not to windy.


----------

